
How to explain RSS the Oprah way - wumi
http://cravingideas.blogs.com/backinskinnyjeans/2006/09/how_to_explain_.html
======
nir
IMHO the main reason we're usually getting RSS wrong is that we even mention
the word RSS.

We need people to be unaware of RSS in the same way they are unaware of HTML.
People don't use "HTML Readers", they just browse stuff online. An RSS based
app should simply do something useful. The fact RSS is involved should be
completely irrelevant to users.

